
Why the Web 3.0 Matters and you should know about it - devmount
https://medium.com/@matteozago/why-the-web-3-0-matters-and-you-should-know-about-it-a5851d63c949
======
fiala__
1\. jot down a bunch of buzzwords

2\. come up with a buzzword that summarizes those buzzwords

3\. put normal words between the buzzwords

4\. take the paragraph PR emailed you earlier and insert it about 85% into the
text

5\. publish to Medium and post on HN

I love the idea of going back to a decentralised Web but I worry about it
becoming just a way for the next generation of Silicon Valley kids to make
billions. I would like to see more technical posts dealing with the actual
workings of decentralised systems, rather than this mindless PR.

~~~
teilo
The fact that they posted this drivel to HN also demonstrates that they do not
know their audience.

------
throwaway2016a
Every time I see Web 3.0 I cringe. The article starts off with a history
lesson that is outright wrong. It's like they didn't know what Web 2.0
actually was so decided rather than research, to just make something up. Then
base their web 3.0 definition on a faulty 1.0 and 2.0 definition.

You are not Tim O'Reilly or Tim Berners Lee. You can't just make versioning
for the web. Web 2.0 was popularized by Tim O'Reilly and the only reason it
caught on is because O'Reilly media started putting the name on major
conferences. Spending a lot of money and resources on the branding and
lobbying to make O'Relly a thought leader in the space not just a blog post. I
know, I was there, right in the main auditorium of the Web 2.0 Summit watching
the biggest names in tech speak.

It had nothing to do with modem speed. It had more to do with Javascript
becoming main stream. To vastly oversimplify:

Web 1.0 = Static documents and basic server-side business logic

Web 2.0 = Dynamic documents with Ajax and interactive page elements* - called
RIAA (Rich Internet Applications) or recently SaaS

Web 3.0 = Either the Semantic Web (giving meaning to web content) __, SPA
(Single Page Applications), decentralized web, or blockchain. Depending on who
you talk to. Really depending on which industry the person you are talking to
wants to promote as the next big thing.

The point is, there is no definition of web 3.0 and there won't be. No one
person has the right to version the Internet. Because the web is not one
single thing anymore. And that's OK. I just wish people would stop trying to
call it that.

* Plus fewr letter "e" before "r", baby blue and/or pink logos, star burst graphics, and mirror images bellow graphics

 __The Semantic Web never really caught on (though you can still go to Meetups
at MIT to discuss it every month) but some of the key concepts did carry over,
like having elements in your XML (HTML) that convey the meaning of what is
inside.

Edit: Changed "coined" to "popularized"... O'Reilly as not the first to use
the term.

------
jochung
Why not skip ahead to Web 3.11 for Workgroups?

------
zeristor
Wasn’t Web 3.0 supposed to be about using structured data in websites?

~~~
ThatHNGuy
I thought it was all about 3D Websites

~~~
klez
Where did you get that impression? I mean, it's quite a leap.

~~~
Terretta
Canvas 3D, Mozilla 2006, Opera 2007

Web GL, 2009 - 2013, Apple, Google, Mozilla, Opera, and others

Web VR, Mozilla, 2014

[https://www.cnet.com/news/firefox-virtual-reality-for-the-
we...](https://www.cnet.com/news/firefox-virtual-reality-for-the-web/)

And web as VR splashes every step of the way. It’s here!

[https://www.creativebloq.com/features/the-vr-web-is-
here](https://www.creativebloq.com/features/the-vr-web-is-here)

~~~
klez
I was talking about the impression that this is what will be called "Web 3.0".
I know this has been pushed a lot, but nowhere in the articles you posted (or
the other I read by myself) this is called "Web 3.0".

------
exikyut
TL;DR:

"Web 3.0 is all about a new set of apps and services. It will bring about a
new way of doing things, and is the future. These apps will be what everyone
is using."

...

"Join us and discuss this utopian future over at ${centralized_platform}!"

"I'm also using ${centralized_platform} and ${centralized_platform}, just like
everyone else in the real world, and you can reach me over there too."

How do I interpret this?

This person's actions call into question whether they even believe in the
shovelware they're hawking.

If you're going to make a whole post like this, at least have the decency to
be that crazy about it.

------
k__
Web 3.0 is a thing for many years now. Shouldn't we talk about 4.0 or 5.0?

I mean, with WASM we are at native Web now...

------
Hnrobert42
Why is almost the entire article in italics? Is that the author’s stylistic
choice or am I doing something wrong?

